# That one villager you couldn't function without...?



## cheezu (Apr 17, 2020)

For me it's Zucker.
I have some other favorite villagers but I feel my list of dreamies is slowly decreasing and I'm getting more open to experiencing other villager species.
But Zucker is my boy.
A close second is Sherb whom I've gotten oddly attached to even though he's a brand new character (plus the fact that I was lucky enough to acquire him naturally on a hybrid island of all places just made him all the more special).

Do you have a Number 1 Villager in the game that you just need to get ASAP/can't imagine playing the game without?
_ (photos appreciated as always)_


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 17, 2020)

In NH, it's definitely Raymond. I just could not enjoy the game until we was safe and sound on my island.

Also Tia, but I have her Amiibo card.


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 17, 2020)

Flora, I love her design and she's just amazing because I love flamingos!


----------



## kyrynbunni (Apr 17, 2020)

Ruby.
I'm not even sure why I love Ruby so much but I fell in love with her back in Wild World and I've had to have her in my town every game since. She's just so cute ;w;​


----------



## Jetser_Halo (Apr 17, 2020)

The smug villager line. Specifically Chadder, Zell, Tex, Raymond


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 17, 2020)

Tbh it’s a tough choice. Zucker is my baby too, he’s like a little brother to me 
I really love Raymond, he’s the obvious choice but I honestly love that cat 

For sentimental value, I’d have to say Bob. He’s been with me since Wild World, so I feel like I grew up with him.

And here’s a pic! Bunnie, Bob and I are all childhood friends from Wild World. This evening was the first time in about a decade we’ve all been in Bob’s house together❤


----------



## BluePing (Apr 17, 2020)

Omg before I opened the thread I thought Zucker and then i saw him. I have only recently reset and I’m grinding miles to get some nmt to try and find Zucker. Atm I can’t function without him I had him in my new leaf town at the end and I loved him. He’s one of my dreamies and I actually can’t wait to get him back


----------



## moonolotl (Apr 17, 2020)

Pashmina and Diana. Diana has stuck by me since my first ever new leaf town and pashmina is almost like my emotional support goat and i love her to death. I currently dont have diana right now but a friend will be trading me her soon and im so excited!


----------



## Chachamaru (Apr 17, 2020)

Dom! Dom dom dom. He is my absolute fave. I have had a new favorite/villager I was attached too in every game, and dom is my absolute favorite of all yet. He is just adorable. I never thought a jock villager could be so cute!

gamecube- olive. She was the first villager I EVER encountered, then she moved away shortly after. But I always wanted her back! Her "sweet pea" catch phrase was so cute to me.
Wild world- stitches.
City folk- It was a dead tie between gala and chester
new leaf- Diana and flora were in a tie.
pocket camp- tammy became a fave here!
New horizons- yep, dom. Dom rules them all in my book.


----------



## Mairen (Apr 17, 2020)

. 


For me, it's Wolfgang. As long as he's in my town, I don't feel as lonely or more rushed to bring in my other favorites. He's always been a favorite of mine due to my fondness for wolves.


----------



## angiepie (Apr 17, 2020)

Peanut. I don’t have her yet and I’ve been dying to get her.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 17, 2020)

Skye and Wolfgang. With the current glitches with villager adoptions going on, it's been really rough. I've always had these two in my towns since New Leaf, and Wolfgang since Wild World.


----------



## Jas (Apr 17, 2020)

blanche! she's such a cute villager and i'm so excited for our double birthday lmao


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 17, 2020)

Pierce. He has been one of my starting villagers in every town except this one. It feels weird to not have him start my journey with me! Hopefully I'm getting him soon.

Cookie too, she has also been in every one of my towns. She was my favorite as a kid in GC and I remember I cried when she moved out of my CF town. It's that feeling of nostalgia I need to fully enjoy the game


----------



## Sloom (Apr 17, 2020)

sherb is probably my all time favourite villager for his design but for sentimental value...
gotta be kiki. i do mean to be dramatic and I would die for that cat


----------



## CrankyPirate (Apr 17, 2020)

I love bird villagers. Not just Birds, but Ostriches, Penguins, Eagles, Ducks. I try to have as many as possible on the island. However, my boy Wolfgang, my best friend since GC is not going anywhere. I have no heart to tell him he should go so he stays on my island with tons of birds and a lunatic.


----------



## cheezu (Apr 17, 2020)

BluePing said:


> Omg before I opened the thread I thought Zucker and then i saw him. I have only recently reset and I’m grinding miles to get some nmt to try and find Zucker. Atm I can’t function without him I had him in my new leaf town at the end and I loved him. He’s one of my dreamies and I actually can’t wait to get him back


Awww... It always warms my heart when I find other players who love Zucker as much as I do.
He was very popular in NL but I feel his popularity has gone down considerably.
I did hear that the Octopus villagers are quite common on Island tours - I found Octavian there myself and invited him to my island.
But I was lucky enough to adopt Zucker from a very kind trader (he's the only villager I adopted).


----------



## Envy (Apr 17, 2020)

I must have Vivian.

*doesn't have Vivian T.T*


----------



## cheezu (Apr 17, 2020)

CrankyPirate said:


> I love bird villagers. Not just Birds, but Ostriches, Penguins, Eagles, Ducks. I try to have as many as possible on the island. However, my boy Wolfgang, my best friend since GC is not going anywhere. I have no heart to tell him he should go so he stays on my island with tons of birds and a lunatic.


Aww... I've got Wolfgang.
I acquired him as my 7th villager on my first Island trip after my camper.
He was my starter in New Leaf as well so I just had to invite him.


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 17, 2020)

Mine is O'Hare. Ever since I first got him in new leaf I needed him in all my other towns (my secondary new leaf didn't have him tho and it didn't feel like mine). I bought his amiibo so I could get him in New Horizons, I just absolutely could not play without him. Also, he ended up moving away from my new leaf town yesterday and I was devastated. I hadn't played in a while and I thought someone would move but I didnt think it would be him.. I made a memorial for him. I love him. I'm so happy I have him on my island, if I didn't idk what I'd do


----------



## cheezu (Apr 17, 2020)

MysteryMoonbeam said:


> Tbh it’s a tough choice. Zucker is my baby too, he’s like a little brother to me
> I really love Raymond, he’s the obvious choice but I honestly love that cat
> 
> For sentimental value, I’d have to say Bob. He’s been with me since Wild World, so I feel like I grew up with him.
> ...


Everybody loves Raymond.

I think the name may have been intentional. lol...


----------



## 22lexi (Apr 17, 2020)

Bluebear! I just love everything about her; her look, name, personality, etc.


----------



## Hoosker (Apr 17, 2020)

There are a couple that weren't super on my radar/were out of reach in NL like Fauna, Marina, and Fang that I've gotten in this game and just fallen in love with!

That said- Audie is THE only dreamy I knew I'd have to have in this game. I was just lucky enough to have her move in, and now I feel like decorating my island can really begin.
NM island hunting will also be a lot more relaxed for me from now on. I can just look for cuties instead of always wondering if she would have been on the next island 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020

Sidenote: I have Zucker too and he is a doll!


----------



## ayeeprill (Apr 17, 2020)

Kiki for me.

She moved into my GameCube town in early 2003 and stayed for about 5 years. I started up Wild World in 2006 and she moved in within the first week and is still there today. She was in my City Folk town as well, but I didn't play that game that much so I don't remember how long she was there. She was my goal villager for New Leaf, and I got her about two months after the game came out and has been there ever since. I TT'd through the first week or so of New Horizons to access the campsite and use her Amiibo to move her in.

For me, it's not Animal Crossing without Kiki.


----------



## Saga (Apr 17, 2020)

Tangy. She has long involved conversations, compliments me constantly, makes me laugh by having ridiculous conversations with other villagers, often asks for my opinions/input, and is all around the best girl. 

I liked her in NL, but she wasn't quite my favorite. Now she's even better than before! Though Marina is also up there for all the same reasons.


----------



## marea (Apr 17, 2020)

I had Marshall in my NL town but he moved out. I went through the 16 cycle so fast just so i can adopt him again, and i was even thinking about restaring my town to get him faster! Weird thing is i dont have him in NH yet, but i am doing just fine. I can function and all XD.

I am really attached to Olive right now. She asked me to move out and i couldnt bear to let her go yet, even though i made a rule about not keeping most of my villagers permanently. Same thing with Rosie and Hazel. This is my first time getting the three of them but i really like them.


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 17, 2020)

punchy, always need him

had him as a starter on Wii as a kid and we've been bros ever since


----------



## Citri (Apr 17, 2020)

Though my favorite villager is Henry, I think I couldn't have a village without Willow in it. Her snooty sass always makes me laugh and she adds so much drama to my town/island etc. Other snooty villagers cant compare to fluffy Willow imo!


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 17, 2020)

I didn't think I had one, but I found out it is most definitely Velma. I felt so happy when I first scanned her amiibo in to see what she looked like and to get her poster. She was the very first one I sought out to move in through amiibo and I couldn't be happier. She will be finished unpacking tomorrow!


----------



## Mairmalade (Apr 17, 2020)

Lucky whenever I finally get him. He has been with me in all the previous AC games and he's the coolest pupper around. 

COME HOME, MY SON.


----------



## Koi Karp (Apr 17, 2020)

Mint... If it wasn't obvious enough!

I think she was first in my town in WW. I just totally fell in love with her snooty personality... and those JUDGMENTAL eyes. Such a glamorous squirrel. Surround yourself with people that inspire you right?


----------



## raeyoung (Apr 17, 2020)

Kitt, definitely. She was my only true friend villager in New Leaf, and I was going through a lot in the past, and she was always there to make my day brighter!


----------



## Aardbei (Apr 17, 2020)

I only want Roscoe 

He was my best friend in WW but he moved out a day I didn't play. In NL I managed to get him again but I had to let him go because I had to boot Cobb out but since he was my 10th villager he wouldn't move if he was the last resident... So I had no choice to let Roscoe go because I couldn't/didn't want to lose one of my other villagers (because of their species or character).

I hope I could find him and keep him forever in NH !


----------



## Pixiebelle (Apr 17, 2020)

Flora Flora Flora Flora Flora !!!


----------



## marieheiwa (Apr 17, 2020)

Biskit is my absolute favourite, he’s been with me since the Gamecube era with that blue and pink shirt...I love him so so much! I just need him in my towns and I’m set.


----------



## skogkyst (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd live if any of my villagers left but if Fauna left then I would be super, super sad.


----------



## Typhloquill (Apr 17, 2020)

Diana. I didn't go into this game wanting her, but found her on an island and she's become my best friend. She sends me letters all the time, and the way she talks to me just makes me feel welcome, especially when I've had a bad day.


----------



## tentacandy (Apr 17, 2020)

Punchy. Just doesn’t feel right without him!


----------



## Katarzyna (Apr 17, 2020)

Filbert :'''''3c


----------



## Minimasher (Apr 17, 2020)

Ozzie or Moe! I love them both to bits!


----------



## Feferily (Apr 17, 2020)

Lolly, probably. She sent me letters during a hard time and it just.. big boost to my mental health. Zucker as well, because he gives nothing but joy whenever he's seen. Little octoball <3


----------



## Chris (Apr 17, 2020)

Usually it's Lobo. But I got Wolfgang from an island tour and then the urge to have Lobo for the fourth game in a row kind of just vanished.

So, I guess as long if it's cranky, it's blue, and it's wolf-shaped then it fills the void.


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 17, 2020)

FreeHelium said:


> View attachment 243675
> punchy, always need him
> 
> had him as a starter on Wii as a kid and we've been bros ever since



Oh my gosh did you actually call your island ‘Pen’.

I see what you did there


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 17, 2020)

Genji, had him as a villager in every AC game starting from Wild World
I was so grateful to have him as a freebie from someone in New Horizons


----------



## Heartcore (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd say that this definitely is Lobo for me. My island felt so empty without him--he was the heart of my New Leaf village. I just love him so much. Diana was also crucial for me to have again in this game. And now I can add Sherb to that list going forward in future titles.


----------



## kikotoot (Apr 17, 2020)

I never understood the bob hype, but when I saw him on a mystery island tour I asked him to move in cuz I figured he was popular, but now that he's here I love him <3


----------



## irisapfel (Apr 17, 2020)

New Leaf was my first game. In New Leaf, I was mainly attached to Snake and Quillson. They were some of my earliest villagers so I grew attached to them, and I like Quillson because he's "ugly" so it was kind of a meme...

Now, my favorite villager is Sherb of all time. He's SO cute, he's a lazy villager, and he looks like my boyfriend irl. :'-) I spent three days time traveling for him, and I'm so happy to have him!! I need to update my signature, haha.


----------



## Soigne (Apr 17, 2020)

as strange as it is, rod. he's the villager i remember the most from wild world & city folk. i don't think i ever had him in new leaf, but...something about that little guy.


----------



## thundershot (Apr 17, 2020)

Woolio....... *weeps*

Also Rocco. Though Camofrog and Savannah have been there for me the most..

PG - Woolio and Rocco
WW - Camofrog, Savannah, and Rod (pirate themed town)
CF - Camofrog, Savannah, Rod, and Ankha (Egyptian themed town)
NL - Rocco, Camofrog, Savannah, Rod, Ankha, Julian, and Flora (no town theme but got the gang all together plus two new friends)
NH - Camofrog, Savannah, and Rocco (no theme, but leaving room to meet some new animal friends)

So unless Woolio comes back in a card set (PLEASE) I’m keeping Camofrog, Savannah, and Rocco as my core three. Rocco isn’t here yet because to ensure my enjoyment of the game long term, I only let an animal leave if I have their pic, but I have a place reserved for him with my, Camofrog, and Savannah’s homes up on the top of the hill, watching over our subjects. lol


----------



## cheezu (Apr 17, 2020)

It's really refreshing to see some villagers who would not always be typically seen as "popular" as well - not saying that there's anything wrong with having the popular ones as dreamies,
But this was a very interesting perspective.


----------



## artisansystem (Apr 17, 2020)

Mine is Eugene! He showed up in my New Leaf town and I've loved him since then, and I couldn't imagine my town feeling complete without him. Can't wait to get him in New Horizons!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 17, 2020)

I certainly couldn't function without myself


----------



## th8827 (Apr 17, 2020)

Ankha, because Ankha.


----------



## Dormire (Apr 17, 2020)

Mitzi. She's been with me for years in New Leaf and has never left my town no matter what. So I got her Amiibo to ensure she'll be present in all my AC playthroughs.


----------



## Eirrinn (Apr 17, 2020)

Bob and Rosie!!!!!! I love them so much T_T


----------



## Spunki (Apr 17, 2020)

Jacques. I was so upset that Otis never reappeared and neither Midge, Anchovy or Jay filled the void I had after playing the future games. Then they brought some new Villagers and I was like: „Wait... is that a Crow/Blackbird? And he has a French name? And a Goatee and a Beanie?“

I just loved his design at that moment. It was a Villager I had to get. Now I have his Card and i will never ever get rid of it. It’s my secret Treasure.

I also like Rod a lot and was happy they brought him back. And Gonzo will probably als end up as a villager that I will also try to bring along in all of my future Towns/Islands, just because he was such a great Villager in Population Growing. Don’t care if he is in the lowest Tier. He is way too nostalgic for me. Don’t know if he ends up as a Dreamie, but it could happen.


----------



## coffee biscuit (Apr 17, 2020)

Raymond, not only did he take a while to get and is my favorite villager design-wise, but he's always hanging out wherever I am unlike my other villagers that are always scattered throughout my map. He tends to follow me around and he likes to sit nearby when I'm terraforming and watch me hehe

It'd probably feel super lonely if he wasn't there, sometimes I go days without seeing some of my other villagers so it's really nice that I see him pretty much all the time.


----------



## FelixFraldarius (Apr 17, 2020)

Marshal. I've been a Marshal stan since I saw him in NL, and I love him so much it hurts. For me, NL was complete the moment I found him. I adore him so much and will always send him things and talk to him whenever I see him. There will never be anyone above him.​


----------



## Dae (Apr 17, 2020)

Del! When I had him in City Folk, I didn't really care for him but grew a soft spot for him over time, then in New Leaf he was my best friend. Now he was the first amiibo I scanned into New Horizons!


----------



## Cheallaigh (Apr 17, 2020)

cyd... my hubby keeps threatening to steal him. static for his singing, and cyd for that too, they're like cool rockin grandpas. zucker cause he's the brainless little bro and now sterling just got him last night, bye bye tank(i like him but "there can only be one" jock, and i'm sure  sterling has a sword hidden somewhere). hmmm and hornsby is just sweet and brainless... it's going to be a hard choice when i need to get around to balancing my village between which of the two lazys i'm going to keep.


----------



## pinkfawn (Apr 17, 2020)

Nan! I've had her in every town since WW, and she's the only villager in New Horizons I used an amiibo to bring in. I can't imagine any game without her.


----------



## spacewalker (Apr 17, 2020)

gaston, always. ive had him in every ac game ive ever played, and even as a kid, whenever he moved out (if i missed a few days or wasnt able to check in) i'd just stop playing for a while ngrgnrjgnkr its happened every single time!
ive finally caved this time around and just ordered his amiibo card. now hes finally here on my island and im jst happy to have him back again - animal crossing isnt the same without him.


----------



## angesradieux (Apr 17, 2020)

My "must have," who I have yet to acquire, is Whitney. I just love her design to death, and I also tend to like snooty villagers. Snooty and cranky are my top two personality types. But out of the villagers I do have, I have a handful I like and don't see myself parting with any time soon. Static, Pecan, Tia, Sherb, Bangle, Melba, and Dobie are all here to stay. Even if some of them may not have been my top choice villagers, I've gotten used to them and don't think my island would feel the same if any of them left.


----------



## meo (Apr 17, 2020)

Katt and Zucker are my babies. I'll protect them at all costs. <3


----------



## hollowface (Apr 17, 2020)

honestly for me its dobie! its so weird bc i never expected to like him so much! ever since i got his welcome amiibo card and moved him into my nl town there was just something about him that i was smittened with. i think the fact that hes a literal grandpa who loves books gets me. (plus wolves are my fav animal irl)
i wish i could have his neighbor w. link 
u _ u oh well ill wish for an update


----------



## BubbleBlowinDoubleBaby (Apr 17, 2020)

Bea for sure! I went out of my way to get an amiibo card of her so she'd be my neighbor, I love her to pieces. And also Megan, she popped up as one of my first new villagers (I almost dropped my drink when I saw the sign, she was the new villager I wanted the most!) she's a total sweetheart to me. I feel like she's not as popular as some of the other new ones, but I love her all the same. <3


----------



## Corrie (Apr 17, 2020)

Bunnie and Mint! They're my alltime favs.


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 17, 2020)

Right now it’s Bea, she’s always awake with me early in the mornings and I feel like she’s always crafting cool things.
I also recently got Diana which I’m super pumped about because I had her in my New Leaf town and I loved her in it. Honestly she’s still so adorable! I always catch her on the beach reading and I love how adorable she looks in her big circle reading glasses


----------



## Skunk (Apr 17, 2020)

Wolfgang for sure!
He was the first villager I ever really bonded with? Like first villager i ever really felt a connection with..
I love him SO MUCH, I still need him on my island, but hopefully I can find him soon, he is my favorite grumpy old man.


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 17, 2020)

Mine's definitly Biskit. Had him as one of my first few in New Leaf and he's still in my old town. Gonna move him onto the island once I remove Roscoe (he took Biskit's spot).


----------



## tasoku (Apr 18, 2020)

It's Bluebear for me. Literally in new leaf I accidentally TT'd her out of my village and I went nuts and cycled through all 16 villagers just to get her back. There is no way I would leave my girl like that.

She's an essential and having her back again in this game makes me so happy. She's just so happy to see you, I can't hate her.

Unexpected villagers I grew to like was Kidd and Coco. Never had them before but once I saw them hanging out around my island I couldn't let them go.


----------



## Hesper (Apr 18, 2020)

Julian! Hesperides would be so much less colorful without his antics. I'm also finding that Skye is fast becoming one of my best friends ever since finding her on an island.


----------



## Licorice (Apr 18, 2020)

Jambette!


----------



## goro (Apr 18, 2020)

Felyne.
I'm not taking the change so well.

In all seriousness, for New Horizons it has to be Boots. He's not my biggest dreamie, but he's so silly and his design always cheers me up. He's a must-have for every game I play with him in it. I have his amiibo card thankfully.


----------



## Lovi (Apr 18, 2020)

So I share this around the boards a lot, but, in a twist of fate mine has, somehow, become Lyman.

*Boy howdy get ready for a story folks.*

In real life, I just really don't like Koalas. I watched a documentary on them and their biology and evolution frustrated me to no end, they have little spots on themselves that purposely smell horrendous but not to protect themselves from predators but rather to attract other koalas who actually like the putrid scent, they don't keep growing their teeth like other marsupials despite their diet consisting of the very thing that wears them down more than any other plant they could've possibly evolved to eat instead would, they're brains are minuscule (not that a small brain ever accounted for anything but in their case it just, wrecks their survival rates greatly on top of everything else) and generally, I think up close, they're just not as cute as people think they are, I just, am personally eternally frustrated by Koalas. (Not that this means I want them gone, I donated to several foundations looking to save them during the difficult time they had this year, they annoy me but they still deserve a fighting chance for sharing our world; I digress)

When I showed up on my island and he was the first thing I saw standing next to Reneigh I threw my head back and laughed aloud to myself, I thought it was hilarious that the one person who does not like koalas or find them adorable in any way got the koala villager, and I told myself that first thing I was going to find a way to get him out of there.

... but then...

He was the first villager ever to naruto run through the plaza, the first villager I've ever witnessed doing this thing I'd never seen happen up until that point.

Then he gave me my first reaction, and then offered me medicine when I was stung by the wasps I somehow stupidly forgot existed in this world, and then me shouting "Lymaaaaan," became a meme between my friends and I every time after I saw him doing something unique or silly I'd never seen any other villager do up until that point.

I put his house at the edge of the beach as far from mine as I could at the time to spite him, and now, he's the only villager that still remains where I first put him, but not because I still intend to keep him at bay, but because it keeps him the closest to my house, and keeps him as the one villager with the prettiest view.

He has become so ridiculously dear to me, it makes me mad, just yesterday Midge told me he wasn't feeling well and I rushed, not to my house to grab weeds and make him a remedy, but to Timmy and Tommy's to BUY him a remedy. 

I love this little idiot, I don't know what I'd be feeling if he ever moved out.

Recently I returned to this site and my old signature was still present from New Leaf, and, under secondary dreamies was Lyman's name.
I can't imagine what I was thinking back then to have him as a part of it, I have no idea what it was that made me like him back then, but, I guess you could say, maybe him being one of the first villagers on my island was somehow destiny, maybe he knew somehow that I was searching for him long ago, and wanted to remind me that I could still find it in myself to love him as much as I apparently did back then when I added him to a list that had very few on it.

Maybe.
All I am certain of currently, is that he was just the light I needed in these somewhat dark times.
I definitely couldn't picture my island without him.
I couldn't function.
​


----------



## Aliya (Apr 18, 2020)

Right now for me, it's Dom. He is so sweet whenever we talk and he literally lights up my day with how he acts. He is always running around and his dopey little smile when he waters flowers. I love all of my villagers on my island, but Dom just stands out to me (especially as someone who never has liked jocks in AC)!


----------



## eminyan (Apr 18, 2020)

god, probably all my villagers tbh. i get attached so easily so i ended up treasuring all of mine even though i could kick em out for more visually appealing villagers. if i had to choose though, it'd be marshal and Raymond. i lost marshal to glitch alr and i could barely get myself to play without seeing him on the island ><


----------



## Arckaniel (Apr 18, 2020)

Lily, tbh idk how I fell in love with her in the first place but here we are. She moved in on my village in NL once, I really liked her when she arrived and got attached to her until she became my favorite villager, I deleted that town tho which is sad but yeah I'm currently replaying NL as I don't have a copy of NH yet but once I get my copy of NH I will definitely look for her on mystery island tours and invite her in... 

Close second is Beau since he's just so adorable with his sleepy eyes and lazy personality, so precious.


----------



## SarahsNY (Apr 18, 2020)

Alice has always been my all time favorite and BFF back in WW, but in NH Audie is my girl. She’s just so sweet, never thought I’d get attached, but ever since I found her on my first island I fell in love!

I sorta ship the two now, they visit and sit near each other a lot. :3d


----------



## tokkio (Apr 18, 2020)

i plan to cycle through different villagers so i wont get "bored" with a permanent set of villagers, but i'll definitely seek out genji and make him stay forever h e h e 

i love his design, name, and he's honestly the only jock design i like :/ besides kevin i guess


----------



## Bugs (Apr 18, 2020)

Hans! 

I got New Leaf on launch and Hans moved into my town pretty quickly sticking his house right next to mine, so he was like my next door neighbour. He really just grew on me and for years and years I kept him in my town...then my save game corrupted 

So when the welcome amiibo update came out (not long after my years-long town had disappeared forever  ) I immediately bought Hans' card so I could have him in my town again  I moved him I to my new town on NH as soon as I could!


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 18, 2020)

punchy. almost felt like i couldn't play acnh properly before he moved in.


----------



## xara (Apr 18, 2020)

audie and lolly! i don’t have either of them yet and i can’t wait to finally get them on my island ;u;


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 18, 2020)

Wolfgang. Me and him go back into Wild World where he was one of my sister's starters, after I got my own game he moved to my town because of Wifi. Ever since then, I've been unable to really be happy in my game without him. He also holds a sentimental value to me because of how I came to play Animal Crossing. My grandmother (who passed away 2 years ago) gave me the game and ever since then I've been hooked on it. I'll always remember her when I see copies of Wild World, and she used to play in our towns on her own DS. She also used to always visit Wolfgang because she loved him too.


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 18, 2020)

I want Audie so bad but my current top dreamie has been Peanut for a while. She's just so cute. I'm really vibing with snooty villagers more in this game though so that will probably change soon.


----------



## Mosshead (Apr 18, 2020)

Whitney! She wasn't my first choice of snooty (Ankha was) but after having her for ~a week, I don't think I'll be getting Ankha anymore. I have had both before in my NL town via random move-ins and Ankha was my ultimate dreamie but I guess this time Whitney has warmed up to me too much for me to let go of her + I don't want to have 2 snooty villagers as I'm afraid the dialogue would be too similar. 

I've already decorated Whitney's yard too much to have her move out since that will just give me more work but that's besides the point


----------



## Last_bus_home (Apr 18, 2020)

In New Leaf I lived next door to Lolly and Fang and I could never have let them go, it felt really emotional starting an island without them. So far in New Horizons I’m really attached to Punchy and Dom and Fauna. I’m not sure if I’ll bring Lolly and Fang into my town or whether I’ll try to keep with the new experiences, it’s too tempting to hold onto the past and before you know it your island is just your New Leaf town all over again! That said, Lolly looks really good with my current and planned villagers so I have been very tempted to invite her.


----------



## Violit (Apr 18, 2020)

Muffy. I love my little goth lolita lamb!

I've been playing Animal Crossing since Wild World and I was so young back then I don't remember anything about it. When New Leaf dropped I didn't immediately buy it as I didn't have a 3DS until one day I just... decided I needed it. After hunting through my city I managed to pick up the last Animal Crossing 3DS in the entire place and went home to play my game. It was through Googling that I found these forums and found out about villager trading.

Someone was giving away Muffy and despite knowing _nothing_ about her I decided I needed her. 

Picked her up and honestly I cannot imagine an Animal Crossing game without her. Does she completely go against the aesthetics of my NL town? Yes. Does she go against my desired aesthetics in NH? Yes. Do I care? No.

She's the only villager who will wear all of my custom designs even if she can be snarky and rude sometimes. If I don't see her out and about she's one of the first people I check on every day! I can see why people would say she's creepy looking but I think she's a sweetheart.

Marina and Coco have both really grown on me too! Coco is always talking about books and looking at things and Marina is happy to wander around and sing _all bloody day_. They're both up early too and both love to wear whatever I give them (unlike a certain Stinky boi) and it breaks my heart that uh. I'm holding onto them for friends. We're waiting for the glitch to be fixed so for now I'm enjoying what time left I have before I move them on.


----------



## daisyy (Apr 18, 2020)

one surprising favorite for me is drago! i had him in new leaf and in my campsite in pocket camp. lazy isn't even one of my favorite personalities, but i found him again pretty quickly in new horizons and was really excited! i love his dragon look, his house, his whole aesthetic etc. also i thought i wanted all new villagers for new horizon but i oddly find myself missing marshall too... but i don't want to get my hopes up too much because i don't really want to trade for him and i'd rather leave it up to luck.


----------



## Farfle_Productions (Apr 18, 2020)

Ok so obviously Marshal, but thinking about it and a little less obvious...I adore Celia. I invited her from an island tour after a bit of debate because I really wasn't that sold on her, but omg she's so sweet and Motherly and just makes me feel warm and fuzzy whenever I interact with her.


----------



## OLoveLy (Apr 18, 2020)

Beau and Stitches, they are my little babies ! ;-; I meet Beau in New Leaf and I love him ! <3 
And Stitches, I got him from the campsite in New Leaf and he is so cute ! ;-; They are my favorites lazy villagers ! ;-;


----------



## Takoyaki MarshMallow (Feb 20, 2021)

i Don’t really have one, the franchise is new to me. I just started playing with nh. But I’d say my fav villagers i can’t live without are Zucker and soon to be Marshal. i Didn’t know who Zucker was and how popular he was but then I started getting to know him and I love him. He was the first octopi I got too and now that I have them all that makes him more special.


----------



## arikins (Feb 20, 2021)

genji or octavian. my little babies they are bffs on my island


----------



## Neb (Feb 20, 2021)

I could not keep my island without Graham. His little plaid shirt and computer themed house is adorable. He’s also one of the only villagers I’ve maxed out friendship with.


----------



## Coolio15 (Feb 20, 2021)

Julia and Egbert. I honestly can't choose between the two but never once has it crossed my mind to let either of them leave. Egbert was my first BFF in CF and Julia has quickly risen up to my favorite villager since NH came out. Safe to say that they are the heart of my humble aviary and I will never be letting them fly away willingly<3


----------



## Bluebellie (Feb 20, 2021)

Rodeo and Nan.
I’ve had them in new leaf and new horizons and I’ve always loved them. The rest of my villagers , at times I’m not really sure if they fit in my island, but those two are keepers.


----------



## kiriod (Feb 20, 2021)

without a doubt, Genji ... i just knew i had to have him on my island, even before the game came out. he's my all time favorite villager, and playing new horizons wouldn't feel right without him. i'm happy that i have his amiibo card so even if he leaves, i can get him right back!!


----------



## Jam86 (Feb 20, 2021)

sorry if i sound basic buuuut
in NH it's raymond, judy and katt
idk what i'd do without these adorable villagers on my island

then in NL i gotta have my faves wolf link and chai 


Spoiler: my beautiful girl, chai 💖







literally just what i needed to hear today haha


----------



## t3llusagi (Feb 20, 2021)

Ruby and O'Hare for sure! They're so cute and they're the oldest residents of my island, I love ruby so much I couldn't even bare to let her go so I can have her original house.


----------



## NeighborNoon (Feb 20, 2021)

For me, it's my boy Phil. And I don't have him. So I can't function, lol.





I started in New Leaf. He came around to my campsite when I was still only playing the game casually and something about him just grabbed my attention so I invited him in and he will be in my town there forever (even in spite of his extremely clashing exterior). Smug type is my favorite, as it turns out. He's so fun and sweet, and he spontaneously gave me items that I loved and sent me thoughtful letters. I love that ostrich--I was so hoping he'd be my mandatory campsite villager this time around, but alas... I must have him though, I like plenty of other villagers but it won't feel like home until Phil is there!


----------



## Matt0106 (Feb 20, 2021)

Probably Elmer! I love that villager so much, he's my favourite. He somehow became my favourite in NL; he showed up in my campsite, and grew on me quickly after. 

However in NH, Marina has become the second villager with the same status. I let her go after I got her photo, but invited her back when I found her again and I haven't let her go since  I have her amiibo now too so she can follow in all future iterations as well.


----------



## Pyoopi (Feb 20, 2021)

Peewee. I take so many pictures of him, I just love him so much. I like his facial expressions and his butt, lol.











This is one of my favorite photos


----------



## Bugs (Feb 20, 2021)

Definitely Sterling! I love him so much! He's so cool!


----------



## moon_child (Feb 20, 2021)

Marshieboo my BFF since NL. We started as enemies because he plotted his house on what was supposed to be my yard in NL. He was also a new villager in that game so I had no idea who in the world Marshal was when I saw the sale sign. I had every intention to hate the living daylights outta him and make him move out ASAP so I can get my yard space back. The next day he moved in and he was this cute whittle marshmallow boy. Long story short, he won me over. He lived so close to my house that my daily routine started and ended with looking for him or hanging out at his house. Other people who played in my town showed me screenshots of him telling them he was my bestie and he loved me the most. When I gave him stuff he bragged about it nonstop to the other players too. I’ve never turned back ever since. Even if his popularity skyrocketed and he got branded as basic and overrated. To me that’s never the case. Marshal is my bestest guy and I had to have him beside me in every single town I made in NL. In fact, I pretty much enjoy secluded spaces for my house but his house is the only one allowed near mine. He doesn’t just have to be in town. We HAVE to be NEXT DOOR NEIGHBORS like we’ve always had been in NL. It carried over to every NL town I made. In NH, he turned out to be my first camper in this new island I have when I reset for a new island. I guess we’re fated to be besties for life. He’s my bestest boy and to me he’s not just a tier one villager or one of the most popular villagers, I still see him as Marshal...my frenemy who became my bestie for life. ❤

Pretty much Marshal and I in a nutshell lol


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Feb 20, 2021)

Alfonso! 

He's my main man. My number one. It would feel real weird if I didn't have him on my island. 
I became attached to him back in New Leaf, and I can't let go of him now. He is super under appreciated I feel like, but I love him and his chonkiness.    

These photos are from a while back. I haven't taken many of him recently for some reason.


----------



## Bui (Feb 20, 2021)

Mitzi and Rizzo! I bought Mitzi's Amiibo card shortly after they launched as a safeguard in case she ended up moving out of my NL town randomly, which had already happened to two of my other villagers, and I bought Rizzo's Amiibo card shortly after I got New Horizons so I could get him into my town as quickly as possible (after Mitzi, of course).


----------



## Seastar (Feb 21, 2021)

I don't *have* to play the game with her, but I guess for me it's Kiki.
She was a starter in my first New Leaf town and I've been attached to her ever since.
I was somehow lucky enough to get her Amiibo card from a random pack, so she's also in my second New Leaf town and also on my New Horizons island.
She also reminds me of my irl black cat who passed away in-between the time I got the second town and the time I got New Horizons.


Spoiler: Some screenshots



2013


2019


2021


----------



## King koopa (Feb 21, 2021)

For me, it's Bangle. She was in my sister's new leaf town, (then moved for some reason)and I love her design. I really wanted to see her agian when i learned about new horizons. Lucky for me, when I looked for my first  villager to fill the first plot, who do I find? Bangle! She's staying on my island forever. (Untill I get her picture at least)
https://nookipedia.com/wiki/Bangle
The link should work if not I'll try agian.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Feb 21, 2021)

Tabby is the first that comes to mind. She is the first villager where I looked at her while scrolling through the list when I first got the game and was obsessively looking stuff up and I thought ‘she is perfect’. And she has lived up to my imagination and is my favorite villagers and will never move away from my island.


But - Bangle took me by surprise. She was my first peppy, invited from an island as I worried about passing on Audie and didn’t have many tickets since it was early in the game and my first animal crossing experience.

I wasn’t sure how much I liked her. I planned to move her out. I kept planning to move her out, until one day I just...realized I didn’t want her to move.

For me, though my island does not exactly have a theme, Bangle has become the spirit/ mascot of my island. I think of her as the villager rep. I can’t imagine the island without her.


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Feb 21, 2021)

I just could not live without Hornsby he’s just my favorite I just couldn’t without him he was my very first villager I ever found I just love him so much he’s just so sweet and loving and kind and he loves snacks just like me I got him some best buds like Erik fits right in with him and he’s a good friend with my og villager Rory they just love to hangout he’s so sweet and positive about life in the game and he complements the other villager and makes villagers happy if I had him leave I would regret it so much I just would have to get a amiibo or buy him from someone else but he’s one of the villagers I’ll never get rid of and the next if I buy it I will get Hornsby immediately


----------



## moo_nieu (Feb 21, 2021)

gonna go for two with nan and chevre :3 now that ive had them i could not bear to part with them and would likely seek them out in future games


----------



## toenuki (Feb 21, 2021)

muffy. from her catchphrase to her personality she is all i want to be


----------



## Kirbyz (Feb 21, 2021)

most definitely cyrano. if he’s not with me im not complete. he’s my other half


----------



## Rosch (Feb 21, 2021)

Definitely Sterling. He's my best bro. I love Rolf too, but this beautiful birb in shining helmet has taken the top spot.


----------



## bam94- (Feb 21, 2021)

Stitches. He’s been my favourite since Wild World and any town/island I’ve had without him just doesn’t feel the same. I love him.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Feb 21, 2021)

Gladys is my baby and have loved her since I was 6 when I played wild world. She aged with me


----------



## Oddloop (Feb 21, 2021)

Shep is the LOML. Just look at those pawsies. And how his eye sometimes pops out from behind his hair.....


Spoiler











I also recently discovered Dobie and I'm falling fast for the grumpy ol' grampa


----------



## Seelie (Feb 21, 2021)

It's Dom for me! 

New Horizons is my first AC game, so I didn't really have any nostalgic connections to villagers coming in, or any sense of popularity, but Dom just stole my heart.  He's the only villager I'd seriously consider having on both of my islands simultaneously and permanently, and is also the only villager that I've deliberately hunted for _after_ getting his photo on my first island.

I just think he's so cute and his big worried eyes and his wibbly chin make all his jock statements so much funnier.


----------



## Yorli (Feb 21, 2021)

Claudia!!! She is my birthday twin and random move ins in both my NL and NH towns, it was fate!


----------



## TalviSyreni (Feb 21, 2021)

Tangy, I'm always really happy to stop and chat to her, she's just so sweet and I love it when she's singing around the island and gets others to join her.


----------



## JemAC (Feb 21, 2021)

For me it's Fauna, her colour scheme may be a bit plain compared to some other villagers and the normal personality isn't always the most interesting but she's such a sweet and friendly villager, I used up loads of NMTs before I finally found her but now she's on my island I can't imagine playing without her. In NH I also really love Sherb, Judy and Raymond and will probably keep them on the island permanently but they're not as important to me as Fauna.


----------



## Cirice (Feb 21, 2021)

Kabuki. I just love his personality and his look.


----------



## Roxxy (Feb 21, 2021)

I just can’t choose between my two all time favourites  I have had them both in all my towns since city folk and it just wouldn’t be Bayside (yes it has always been Bayside ) without Whitney and Julian


----------



## Foreverfox (Feb 21, 2021)

Mine are Antonio, Marshal, and Raymond. Antonio was one of my starters and I love him. He's so great and so funny. I can't imagine him leaving. I have his amiibo, just incase I somehow accidently let him go. Marshal and Raymond, I didn't expect to like but they've both grown on me. I don't think my island would be complete without all 3 of these guys.


----------



## Reaper3201430 (Feb 21, 2021)

Beau. He just keeps me grounded. Love the dude.


----------



## Lullaboid (Feb 21, 2021)

Definitely Lily. I'm not sure why, since she just talks to me about books and her parents and will not give me her photo.


----------



## Snek (Feb 21, 2021)

Drago and Phoebe for me. I have Phoebe on my island, adn she'll forever be on it. She's my all time favourite uchi and wouldn't get rid of her for anyone...not even Drago. I still haven't found Drago on the mystery islands or the campsite. Its been almost a year (I even missed his birthday), and still I haven't seen my baby dragon. The game's algorithm sure hates me....


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Feb 21, 2021)

mine is kabuki. i have him on my main island and hes asked to move so much it breaks my heart, but i still tell him no every time.

also raymond, as hes been on my island since like....september? and hes only asked to move about twice. im just so used to seeing him around (except during holidays because for some odd reason he just never comes out)


----------



## xhyloh (Feb 21, 2021)

julian! wanted him since new leaf came out but sadly never got him in that game.. i recently caved and bought his amiibo card after many failed nmt hunts


----------



## Faceless (Feb 21, 2021)

It's Eugene for me he's always been there for me through thick and thin
I would add a picture but I don't have him yet


----------



## John Wick (Feb 21, 2021)

Wolfgang.

He's been in every town I've had since WW 2005.


----------



## Mezzanine (Feb 21, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## angelcat621 (Feb 21, 2021)

For me it would be Merry or Mitzi. I originally planned to have only 6 cats on my island but couldn't choose between these two so I have one cat of each type. My only non-cats are Audie (my peppy starter in my first NH game, now deleted) and Julian, who I couldn't bear to be without. (That house interior is dreamy). Honestly I don't think I could part with any of my villagers.


----------



## aurora. (Feb 21, 2021)

Poppy! She was one of my first villagers in New Leaf and her house was next to mine. So we were neighbours for the whole 6 years I had that town. I got her amiibo so she could instantly be on my NH island too. I just think she's so adorable and the game wouldn't be the same for me without her!


----------



## LoyalDragonfly (Feb 21, 2021)

Rolf, Agent S, and Broccolo are my top three villagers. Rolf and Agent S were starter villagers in my first New Leaf town, and I was lucky enough to get them both along with Broccolo as starters in my second town, too. I love all my dreamies, but I would be devastated if any of the Dream Team ever moved. I recently bought all their Amiibo cards to insure that I'll always have them, no matter what!


----------



## watercolorwish (Feb 21, 2021)

Mott and Felicity period!


----------



## oranje (Feb 22, 2021)

Del and Tybalt!  It's funny because I never had either in my past games, but after having them on my island this time around, I just adore them! They're so sweet!


----------



## Moritz (Feb 22, 2021)

In the past it was Flip and Colton.
But right now it's Tybalt.

Tybalt is just such a scumbag you can't help but love him.
Can't imagine ever letting him move away.


----------



## SkyA (Feb 22, 2021)

It's Lily guys. First time we met was Pocket camp, the game was not so good, but she saved it for some time. I won't say she was the main reason why I bought switch and ACNH at all. But then again, maybe she was )
Today is her first day on island, and she's already watering flowers and talking to them omg. All hail the Frog Queen! 

Also, Cody, my starter. He never was in dreamies list, I didn't even knew he existed before game beginning. But if Lily is island queen, he is it's heart and soul. He was the best friend from the start, and became like part of family to me. He even looks like caring little uncle, imo


----------



## maria110 (Feb 22, 2021)

I never tire of Colton.  He's the prince-ruler of all my islands.  He's smug and a bit of a narcissist but in a self-aware way.


----------



## TrippyKitten (Feb 23, 2021)

Today I found out it was Bob for me. lol I bought Amiibos and I was going to replace him because his house just doesn't fit, but then I kept looking at him as I was doing the others and just couldn't bring myself to get rid of him, I'm just so attached to him. I'll make his ugly house work in my town. lol


----------



## Balverine (Feb 23, 2021)

Lobo, the light of my life from the beginning lol
I've had him in every game and I don't plan on turning loose of him anytime soon : P


----------



## DaisyFan (Feb 23, 2021)

Carmen, my #1 fave villager! I adore her so much and she is my best friend!


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Feb 23, 2021)

For me, it's Rolf and Rudy. They are the dynamic duo I need on my island, both are my all-time favorites for quite a while now. Besides them, I would also say Apple. She's that one Peppy villager I like the most and I would miss her if she's not around.


----------



## Cloudandshade (Feb 23, 2021)

Hamphrey, for sure. There's just something about that little guy - so crotchety, but so unbelievably sweet and loyal. My partner hasn't played his character in months, but Hamphrey has never stopped sending him letters checking up on him. He's a true friend to everyone, and I just love him. He made me fall in love with crankies, after so many bad experiences with them on New Leaf!


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 23, 2021)

I always have to have Coco. She's adorable and has always been there for me.


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Feb 23, 2021)

cheezu said:


> For me it's Zucker.
> I have some other favorite villagers but I feel my list of dreamies is slowly decreasing and I'm getting more open to experiencing other villager species.
> But Zucker is my boy.
> A close second is Sherb whom I've gotten oddly attached to even though he's a brand new character (plus the fact that I was lucky enough to acquire him naturally on a hybrid island of all places just made him all the more special).
> ...


OMG same Zucker has been one of my AC best-friends (other than Sprinkle) since like 2015


----------



## TheDuke55 (Feb 23, 2021)

I wouldn't say I couldn't function without them, but I've had Kiki in most of my games (mostly by luck in the beginning) so I like to continue that tradition and it just got easier with the amiibo cards.


----------



## Plum Pudding (Feb 23, 2021)

Chief, nothing to add.


----------



## nordskjev (Feb 25, 2021)

For me - it's Olivia. She's so cool! I became attached to her.


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 25, 2021)

DaisyFan said:


> Carmen, my #1 fave villager! I adore her so much and she is my best friend!
> 
> View attachment 357851



There's more than 1 villager for me, and Carmen is definitely one of them.






I crafted a green bed for her


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Feb 25, 2021)

Its Molly. I REFUSE to let her go after I finally got her on my Campsite after 2 long painful months of looking for her.


----------

